
Ask HN: Book recommendations for self taught programmers? - mraspberry
I’m a self taught programmer and sometimes feel like I don’t have as thorough a grounding in math as I should. Any book or video recommendations? I found the MIT open courseware stuff on YouTube and that has been very useful already but I’m looking for more.
======
h2odragon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programmin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programming)

Particularly excellent because you can work out what the math symbols say from
the code examples. I certainly found it very helpful that way, as well as all
the other ways its worth its price.

